# [legal] ontario by-laws regarding shooting outdoors



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

it is done by the municipalities so the zoning area will vary but most places include bows as firearms. Yuo should also note that "crown" and public are not the same thing.


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

I live in a small town and they let us shoot in town ,without any problems.No Bylaw against bows.


----------



## Iron Mike (Oct 15, 2007)

Yeah, I figured it would be a municipal law but can't find much....I should just call the local PD and ask.

and Dodge, you're right, Iroquois is small.....a few years ago I worked for a company that has a division there (Craig Packaging). Nice little area.


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

I've had no problems in our town I even get a bunch of kids watching while I practice The guy next door doesn't stay out that long when I get the bow out though (X brother in law) don't know why??????:wink:


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

#1 Hogger said:


> I've had no problems in our town I even get a bunch of kids watching while I practice The guy next door doesn't stay out that long when I get the bow out though (X brother in law) don't know why??????:wink:


Are the kids beeting on if you miss or not


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

#1 Hogger said:


> I've had no problems in our town I even get a bunch of kids watching while I practice The guy next door doesn't stay out that long when I get the bow out though (X brother in law) don't know why??????:wink:


Are the kids betting on if you will miss


----------

